# how to start



## adamp

Oi!
Not sure how to start this so I'll get to the point.

I've always wanted to move to Brasil its my dream sort of. I've already started learning Portuguese online and I have a Brazilian friend helping me when he can. I'm 19 at the moment and I have no money so I wont be going anytime soon however I'm looking for tips/plans to get my dream going. 

I guess learning Portuguese is a start 

Anyone had any experience like mine that can share some info.


----------



## felipelfln

Hi!
Nice to know someone who wants to move to Brazil.
I can share with you good information about Sao Paulo region if you are interested.
Don't worry too much about learning portuguese early, we are masters of communication, even though there are not many good english speakers in Brazil.


----------



## Beijaflor

Think about going into it or going to school to be a teacher and then coming to work at an international school because from my understanding brazil is short on it workers and so will grant you a work visa and cannot hire american teachers at public schools but hires some Americans to work at international private schools.

Work Visas are hard or impossible to get to brazil unless you have a job there lined up.


----------



## ammybenj

Hello All,

I am Ammy I am new here. I was searching for the same questions. Actually it is starting question for me but somewhere I not sure if I'll start r not.

Maybe I am preparing my mind set to put serious steps.

This short discussion is somewhere useful for me.
Thanks


----------

